# Trinidadians in Dubai?



## TriniAnne9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Greetings: are there any expats from Trinidad or Tobago in Dubai atm? I need assistance with validating my educational certificates.

Thanks
Anne


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry that I can't help you out but I've been toTobago twice, really great place!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is to contact a consular services company and see what they recommend. Blair Consular Services in the UK are very good. I know it's in the UK but they may be able to point you in the right direction if they can't help you.


----------



## TriniAnne9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot- I will do that because here in TT we do not have a UAE Embassy.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you contacted the TT Ministry of Foreign Affairs to see if they know which country's UAE embassy covers TT?


----------



## TriniAnne9 (Jun 6, 2014)

I contacted the British High Commission in the UK and they told me to get in contact with the UAE Embassy in the USA so I will. Will let you know how everything goes


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TriniAnne9 said:


> I contacted the British High Commission in the UK and they told me to get in contact with the UAE Embassy in the USA so I will. Will let you know how everything goes


Good luck.


----------

